# Mainboard waagerecht



## l0ki (14. August 2008)

Tja, ich lese jetzt schon seit einger zeit hier im forum mit und habe jetzt auch meine neue hardware bekommen.
ich würde gerne mein mainboard (asus p5e) waagerecht positionieren.
habe mir dass ganz einfach vorgestellt und habe jetzt gelesen, dass heatpipes einen unterschiedlichen aufbau besitzen je nachdem ob sie horizontal oder vertikal eingesetzt werden.
da mein MB und mein zukünftiger cpu lüfter jedoch über einige heatpipes verfügen wollte ich fragen wie viel kühlleistung dabei verloren geht?
und eigentlich sollten doch die heatpipes auf dem MB für den vertikalen betrieb und die vom kühler für den horizontalen betrieb ausgelegt sein da man das MB ja normalerweilse vertikal aufstellt, hat jemand schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?

mfg Loki


----------



## olsystems (14. August 2008)

Also ich habe Waagerecht oder Horizontal keine Unterschiede feststellen können bezüglich der Kühlleistung habe beides durch, grad beim Benchen wird das Board nur in einer Styrobox gelagert und der CPU Kühler steht dabei Senkrecht.

LG
olsystems


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

Hallo Loki, und willkommen im Forum

Also was schon mal sicher ist - du solltest für "Durchzug" sorgen
Dabei ist es wichtig, dass du die *Hitze* von den Bauteilen wegkriegst

Wenn du eine "gescheite" Luftführung einplanst (ev. mit Leitkanälen) steht deinem Erfolg eigentlich nichts entgegen

Bloss, so am Rande, *warum eigentlich* waagrecht??


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Ist eigentlich vollkommen egal ob horizotal oder vertikal


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

Ich denke mal "waagerecht", da er es in nem HTPC Gehäuse installiert hat. 

Im Grunde sollte es nichts ausmachen. Wie hier schon einige geposted haben, solltest du dafür sorgen, dass die Hitze von der Heatpipe "weg" kommt. Also einen guten Luftstrom herstellen.


----------



## l0ki (14. August 2008)

waagerecht weil ich den pc gerne in das holzkästchen in meinem schreibtisch einbauen möchte und somit gleich noch einen schönen casemod hinbekommen möchte.
für lüftung wird natürlich reichlich gesorgt also mit mindestens 4 120mm lüftern die ich über eine selbsgebaute temperaturabhängige steuerung (über 3 oder 4 temp. fühler) individuell steuern werde.
ich hab mal schnell ein grobes konzept gezeichnet um den aufbau zu verdeutlichen.
die luft wird unten angesaugt dann folgt auf der ersten ebene das MB (natürlich wird das brett zur ebenentrennung nicht die luftzufuir verhindern sondern nur eine fläche so große wie das MB aufweisen und eventuell löcher haben).
auf der 2ten ebene folgt das NT und die HDD und die restlichen laufwerke, darüber sind 2 weitere lüfter angebracht die die warme aufgestiegene luft wieder absaugen.


----------



## xarruso (14. August 2008)

Der Aufbau sieht meiner Meinung nach schonmal recht gut aus 
Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab:
Kalte Luft von unten nach oben und oben wieder raus. Ist gut weil die warme Luft eh nach oben steigt und so wird sie gleich rauskatapultiert  !


----------



## l0ki (14. August 2008)

ja genau, so stelle ich mir das grob vor.
natürlich wird innen alles schwarz ausgemalt und mit leds und einer kaltlichtkathode ausgestattet, sobald ich dann das türchen öffne schaltet sich die beleuchtung ein, deshalb soll das MB auch so richtig schön in der mitte liegen.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Da bin ich schonmal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

ich würde an deiner stelle die 2lüfter oben im deckel verbauen das wirkt sich sehr postive auf die temps aus seitdem ich im deckel 2x120mm lüfter hab braucht mein mugen keinen lüfter mehr
genauso könntest du die lüfter unten weglassen den durch den sog der lüfter oben kommt unten automatisch genug luft rein musst halt nur löcher oder luftschlitze reinmachen


----------



## l0ki (14. August 2008)

ich habe bereits darüber nachgedacht hier ein tagebuch zu starten jedoch habe ich derzeit ein leichtes zeitproblem, unter der woche arbeiten und am wochenende ist die freundin da und da möchte ich nicht die ganze zeit an meinem pc herumbasteln ^^

edit: das mit den lüftern oben habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, da müsste ich aber die löcher in die tischplatte machen und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich da dann am tisch platzprobleme bekomme.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Schreibs hinterher


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

l0ki schrieb:


> ich habe bereits darüber nachgedacht hier ein tagebuch zu starten jedoch habe ich derzeit ein leichtes zeitproblem, unetr der woche arbeiten und am wochenende ist die freundin da und da möchte ich nicht die ganze zeit an meinem pc herumbasteln ^^
> 
> edit: das mit den lüftern oben habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, da müsste ich aber die löcher in die tischplatte machen und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich da dann am tisch platzprobleme bekomme.



achso ok das würde ich dann auch nicht machen vorallem passiert es ja schnell mal das man was ausschütet und wenn das dan da schön reinläuft und genau aufs mainboard tropft ist das denke ich nicht so prickelnd


----------



## l0ki (14. August 2008)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> achso ok das würde ich dann auch nicht machen vorallem passiert es ja schnell mal das man was ausschütet und wenn das dan da schön reinläuft und genau aufs mainboard tropft ist das denke ich nicht so prickelnd



fürs MB ists sicha mal ned abwechslung aber ob ich das so prickelnd finde ist mehr als fraglich 

das mit dem tagebuch werde ich wirklich machen könnte jedoch wie gesagt noch dauern.


----------



## TheSomberlain (14. August 2008)

Naja, wenn du das ganze direkt vor dir machst und als lüfter 2 Ultra-Kaze 3000 nimmst hast im Sommer immer nen in den Tisch integrierten Ventilator am Start xD

Wieviel Platz ist den zwischen dem MB und den Seitenrändern? Weil wenn das eng ist, dann kann das den Luftstrom beeinflussen (Negativ!)


----------



## l0ki (15. August 2008)

hab jetzt mal ein bild geamcht damit ihr es euch besser vorstellen könnt wie das ganze derzeit aussieht, ähnelt derzeit noch eher einer baustelle da ich meine neue hardware umbedingt mal ausprobieren wollte ^^
also der pc sollte in das linke kästchen muss jedoch noch eine 2te zwischenplatte einziehen und die vorhandene dem MB anpassen.


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

Bin gespannt wie das fertig aussieht.


----------

